# Immodium Question



## lindsayeveritt (May 29, 2003)

Hi everyone!If I take immodium for 1 day it works so well and I feel great. But if I take it the next day again my stomach feels terrible. I get more gas and it makes loud moaning and grinding noises. This sucks because I would like to take it most days so that I can get through my classes. Does this happen to anybody else?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2003)

I take imodium pretty much everyday without problem. Are you sure it is the imodium? Or could it be something else?


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey







Yup, i had similar problems when i took immodium every day.It works brilliantly for short term problems, but as my gastro doctor said, bunging yourself up constantly will in the long term often make things worse.In my case, with alterating IBS-D/C, taking immodium to stop a recurring D attack is great for instant relief when i just have to be somewhere, but if i take it for more than a couple of days in a row, even if i am getting D, it'll make me feel bloated and uncomfortable or crampy.I seem to have weird guts. I had an x-ray and although i'd been having bursts of D, it showed that at the time my colon was blocked up *nice*. I can have D but be C inside...very odd.Anyway, i'd say keep taking it when you really really have to, but remember it might just be delaying the inevitable.Good luck with school! I'm starting at Uni soon *eek* and am hoping my IBS won't cause problems in classes.xxx


----------



## lindsayeveritt (May 29, 2003)

Thanks guys!I'm pretty sure it is the immodium causing the problem. I'm IBS C/D as well, so I guess taking it everyday is definitely not a good thing for me. Oh well, hopefully I'll find somehting else that helps me get through my classes!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I forgot to say i take codeine phosphate tablets when i feel really rank, and often now take a small dose of kaolin and morphine mixture when i need to - i don't think it's a strong as immodium...well, i don't seem to get the same side effects if i take it every day.Check it out with your doctor or chemist though as although i take it several times a week, i'm not sure it's okay for constant use. I wouldn't want to give you bad advice accidentally!







Hope you find something to help. I'm trying to go with preventing the D rather than treating it, but as we all know it often doesn't work out like that! I'm trying to stick to Heather van Vorous's diet (www.eatingforibs.com), i've tried hypnotherapy, and i drink masses of peppermint tea when my tummy feels really dodgy.Such a pain, isn't it. xxx


----------



## lindsayeveritt (May 29, 2003)

Thanks for the info Sparkle, I'm going to ask my doctor about that stuff. I have Heather's book as well. The first thing I made from the book was the zucchini muffins. I loved them but they made me feel sick. I also tried eating yolk free noodles, like it suggests in the book, and didn't feel well after those either. I was wondering if you had to stick to the Eating for IBS diet for a while before seeing an improvement, or did you feel better right away?Lins


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Um, well i started off with a really really basic diet for a week when i first started as my IBS was so severe at the time.I pretty much just ate rice, pasta, bread, potato and chicken to give my guts a rest as i felt so awful. Eating like that i noticed an improvement within days i.e. it stopped the D! *yay* After that i started to incorporate more choice into my meals and cooked up some of Heather's breads for snacking (lemon loaf being a fave still).I must admit, some of the foods took a bit of getting used to as it was so different to the way most people eat, but in general, i feel better than before.Her diet hasn't 'cured' me, but following the basics of starting every meal with soluble fibre, no red meat, dairy (unless i sneak a little chocolate) or high fat has definitely helped me to control my guts a bit more.i'd say persevere with it for a while, and see what happens







good luck xxx


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

Yeah i find immodium really good at stopping REALLY big D attacks, but using it for a few days in a row almost always makes me C even in the next few days even if the D was really bad on the days that i took it, if that makes sense!!!Dont think it can be good to take it for too long if you are IBS D/CSarah


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Sparkle, isnt Codeine Phosphate a pain killer ? I know codeine is constipating, but thats a side effect, im not sure you're supposed to use it for that


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey DrDevil







Yup, codeine phosphate is indeedy a pain killer.My doctor prescribed it for me months ago as with my IBS i can get crippling stomach pains, and unfortunately anti-spasm meds (like colofac, buscopan lalala) don't do a thing for me *poo*. I also veer more to the IBS-D type although 'technically' i'm an IBS-C/D girl







*ugh* so for me the combination of pain killing and D-stopping is good. I don't take it often as it makes me feel drowsy, but for times when i've gotta be somewhere despite feeling absolutely sodding awful, it can be my saviour.I know it's not for everyone, but hey, it helps me a bit







Hope you're doing okay at the mo' and that your guts are being nicer to you! Take care xxx


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Sparkle *waves*I was jsut going to say isn't codiene a pain killer. LOL. Be careful mate!How you doing? When do you move into halls? Excited yet? Sorry for the millions of questions. lol.email me!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

*hehe* Nikki, you make me chuckle!







I have just emailed you a very rambly quick note xHope you're good xxx


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Oh, i also forgot to add that i'm pretty sure codeine phosphate is prescription only, so if your Dr doesn't think it's right for you, you won't get it anyway xByeee!


----------

